
I Made a Dumb [Tabletop] Game About Mechanized Fighting Potatoes - camtarn
https://imgur.com/gallery/Gz7DB
======
camtarn
Title editorialized because otherwise it sounds like it's just another HTML5
game or something. It's not. It's a tabletop game that literally involves
sticking hand-drawn robot bits onto real baking potatoes :)

Note: just submitting this - I'm not the game author.

